

Sorting wheat from chaff - Iran, Twitter, information, and their opposites - swombat
http://unscannable.wordpress.com/2009/06/23/sorting-wheat-from-chaff/

======
programnature
Thanks.. I'm working on some visualizations of this twitter stream, so will
throw these points of reference in there. Theres been over 1 million tweets on
iran in the last few weeks, over 95% of it total nonsense..

